# modifying a horizontal char broil smoker.



## wes2898 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi I'm looking into modifying my char broil horizontal smoker/grill model CBBA-2750/z, I got it at target. But I was thinking about doing a complete overhaul on it. I was wondering if it would be worth while to modify it to a reverse flow smoker our just put a nice buffer plate in it? And what thickness would I use for the sheet metal. I was also planning on welding the entire lid shut because the whole half barrel opens and is no where near air tight, and then cutting a smaller more tight opening for the lid. I was also going to put an ash drop hatch on the fire box.  I was actually wondering if any body could give me advice or comments or questions about the process. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## boykjo (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome to SMF......

Heres my mods. it worked out great

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110134/braunfel-reverse-flow-modification

Joe


----------



## wes2898 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I have five days off on the fourth so I was going to mod it then and Cook something grand for that Sunday. But for the firebox would you recommend a drop hatch for the ash our a side swing hatch?


----------

